# ATV Wagon Lift



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a 2006 Honda Rancher 400 AT with a 50'' Moose plow. I use this too plow my driveway and a couple of my neighbors driveways as well. I also sand their driveways. he way i do this is at the beginning of the season i use my wheeler and my wagon to haul dirt to their houses and dump it in a pile on the side of the driveway. The i just shovel it onto the driveway as needed from there. I have to dump the wagon manually so i have to make a few trips because i cant load the wagon fuly because then i wont me able to dump it. I was wondering if any of you guys had an idea of what i could use to dump my wagon. I was thinking of some kind of acuatur. Any help would be very appreceated.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

How about a Pic of the Dump wagon so as to have a better idea of what you have to work with?

An Electric Actuator would work.

www.tractorbynet.com has a great message board with lots of build and add on ideas for things.
would be a good site to go and look through for information about these things'

if your fancy and already have a winch you might be able to make that work as well.

reall need a Pic of you wago set up to give a better Idea for thing's.

sublime out.


----------



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok i will get a pic up when i get the chance. I got to thinking about the electric actuater. wouldnt i need to have cables running to my battery on the wheeler in order for them to work?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes either Cables to Pos/Neg of ATV batter with a swicth to reverse connection's

or if you have a 12V jump pack you could use that to on the actuater for the 5 times a year you need to dump the wagon. I have a ATV Trail Mower that has a electric starter on it that I put on Battery terminals for Pos/Neg and I just clamp on my Jump Pack cables and turn on the jump pack to start the mower up. this would also work for your dump wagon as well.

sublime out.


----------

